# Pentoxifylline with NHS Prescription? Contraindications?



## Zara03d (Oct 30, 2013)

Hello ladies,

Has anyone managed to get Pentoxifylline prescribed to them under NHS?

I got a prescription from my GP yesterday finally after providing copies of Dr March's (based in LA) email which included copy of article which showed the study of Pentoxifylline and Vitamin E for patients with Asherman Syndrome and to help with blood flow to lining.

So GP issued the prescription which I picked up from receptionist but first time I seen it on the prescription it says "unlicensed medication, advised and explained to patient this is not in the guidelines". What does this mean? Anyone else had this on their prescription for Pentoxifylline?

Also I do have blood clotting issue in that I was told that was reason I my first pregnancy lost its heartbeat and IF I was ever to have miracle and fall pregnant I need to take prescription Aspirin with a couple of other things to thin my blood What are the contraindications of pentoxifylline and should I be worried?

Thanks xxx


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi,
I am glad you have such an understanding gp. A lot would refuse to prescribe full stop.

when a drug is put on the market it is licenced for a specific condition. Trials on the drug are done in patients suffering from that condition. Any use for another condition is " off licence ". This means we don't know how effective it will be , or some of the risks involved. It can also be off licence if used at a different dosage. 

Your doctor is basically covering himself legally by writing that. He is happy with the information you have provided that the medication would benefit you , but he is to a certain extent putting himself out on a limb for you. He needs to ba able to justify his decision to prescribe if necessary, and is acknowledging that it is off licence and you , the patient , are aware it is off licence.

you may find you have problems getting it prescribed once you get pregnant, and especially if you are taking it with aspirin and other blood thiners eg clexane as there is a potential for drug interactions and an increased tendency to bleeding. So the risks re eg subchorionic haematoma will be higher than average.

Pentoxyfylline is category b so not licenced in pregnany , but not shown to do any harm. However the general rule of thumb is where possible give nothing in pregnancy.

so I would maybe look to your ivf clinic to prescribe once you are pregnant, as I doubt your gp will - unless he is very understanding.  

Do a search under pentoxyfylline data sheet and you will get downloadable pdf files with the info re drug interactions, and licenced conditions, and you will see ashermans is not included. You will also see info re clotting.

Good luck and I hope it works for you, and this info helps.


----------

